

Why Ugly Sites Convert Better Than Yours - MrAlmostWrong
http://www.drawar.com/posts/Why-Ugly-Sites-Convert-Better-Than-Yours

======
byoung2
I get an error when visiting the site:

A PHP Error was encountered

Severity: Notice

Message: Trying to get property of non-object

Filename: posts/single.php

Line Number: 3

~~~
MrAlmostWrong
Seems there was a slight error. Today's lesson: Never run off for a bathroom
break when there might be errors on a page.

------
rthrth
Ugly as in less than a 3000 pixel display causes text to disappear off the
edge of the page?

